# Panocean Anco



## Allan Shields (Dec 1, 2012)

Hi
Any one around from Panocean days ? I was a cadet in 1978 - 1982 sailed on the Anco Enterprise and Empress as 4OT then on the coasters till it all went belly up in 1984


----------



## jasper (May 21, 2004)

1974-1989

Great crews, awesome trips.

Would do it all again.


----------



## Bob_Williams (Oct 21, 2021)

Allan Shields said:


> Hi
> Any one around from Panocean days ? I was a cadet in 1978 - 1982 sailed on the Anco Enterprise and Empress as 4OT then on the coasters till it all went belly up in 1984


I joined in 1975 as an Engineer Cadet, stayed till 1983. I worked on both of those, but maybe not at the same time. 
My trip on the Enterprise was Yokohama dry dock to Liverpool via Suez. 

I did a couple of trips on the Empress, last one was carrying fresh water from Southampton to Port Stanley at the end of the Falklands War. We then took her up to Rotterdam, for hand over to new owners, Sad day. It was also my last trip deep sea.

Bob


----------

